# Surf Fishing in Hilton Head



## Pookie'sDad (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all! I would like to find out if surf fishing is allowed on Hilton Head Island? I've been told YES (in non-designated swimming areas) & NO (not allowed at all). We stayed there last year at the Disney Resort and will be staying there again. All 5 days we were on the beach, I saw no one surf fishing. There were life guard stands present, so I would assume the portion of the beach where the Disney resort resides is a designated swimming area. Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DGANTBUS (Apr 5, 2006)

I have surfed fished in several different places @ Hilton Head,and have never read anywhere that fishing wasn't allowed or been told that it wasn't allowed.I have been going to Hilton Head for about ten years.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been surf fishing Palmetto Dunes for the last 12 years with no problems. I am there 1-2 weeks per year in May and June. I fish everyday and have never been told there was no fishing. I am on the beach before sunrise and I fish until about 10 or 11 o'clock or at least until the beach gets crowded with swimmers. Heck the attendant that takes care of the beach chairs and umbrells comes out and talks with me just about everyday. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

The resorts don't own the beach below high tide. You can fish almost anywheres you want. It's that when the toursits are there and the "kids" are swimming some people think they own it. You could actually take a boat and beach it below high tide and start fishing. There's nothing legally they can do. But on the other hand do you really want to fish where people are swimming??? Best to get out 1st am and wet the lines. No people in the water and a better time to fish bar the tide cycles. Much cooler temps too. Good Luck............
Kim


----------

